

Zenefits CEO publicly rescinds offer on Quora - sethvargo
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-way-to-start-my-career-Uber-or-Zenefits?share=1

======
jmgao
Mirror: [https://cloudup.com/cPoinzGZuzz](https://cloudup.com/cPoinzGZuzz)

------
minimaxir
Possibly related to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9496813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9496813)

------
detaro
nothing there (anymore)?

~~~
mattbillenstein
I just caught it before it was apparently taken down - the post looks
anonymous now too.

Honestly, this just sounds like a kid who doesn't know very much about
anything really.

Working for a company to fill your resume is the wrong goal IMO, you should
learn as much as possible, work on and build cool stuff, and let the chips
fall where they may. You don't really want to work for a company that cares
about your pedigree more than your enthusiasm, experience, and knowledge.

~~~
radicality
Right, except I can't imagine that it wouldn't help to work in a resume-
padding company to get 'access' to a much wider range of companies. I'm in the
USA on an H1B for one of the big companies, and honestly, for people outside
the US, US employment choices are quite limited. Many companies won't do an
H1B sponsorship, or won't even respond to an application. If I did apply for
jobs now, I can't imagine the resume-padding wouldn't help as a form of pre-
selection.

------
aaronbrethorst
From the questioner on Quora:

    
    
        Uber has a really good reputation. 
    

I would never hire anyone who believes this.

~~~
radicality
Can you elaborate why (from a software engineering perspective)? I don't know
too much about it but I did hear of people from places like FB/Google moving
to Uber.

~~~
aaronbrethorst

        from a software engineering perspective
    

It's not a software engineering perspective. It's an "I don't want to work for
a company started by such an asshole" perspective.

